
Why Apple Is Getting into the Energy Business - happy-go-lucky
https://hbr.org/2016/11/why-apple-is-getting-into-the-energy-business
======
ry4n413
because they have sooooo much money and they need to 1) diversify into markets
large enough and 2) offer them the highest return on investment potential
while minimizing risks.

